# WANNA SEE



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey y'all, I now have my 75gal set up with white sand and a few fake plants that I had in my 55. I need some Ideas for aquascaping so i would really appreciate it if u guys would post pics of ur 75 gal set ups to give me inspiration. thanks.

PS. Ill post pics of my tanks as soon as i can get a hold of a friends digicam.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Bump :laugh:


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

not a 75 but a 55 might help though.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

rbp 4 135 said:


> not a 75 but a 55 might help though.
> [snapback]918908[/snapback]​


very nice!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Pictures and Videos


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

here ya go a little pic for you to browse over !


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice tank steveling


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Yo steveling, I suppose those plants on the right are fake .........right? If not then I guess ur p's are getting a good dose of THC!


----------



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

Heres my 75 gallon with 9 Red bellies. I have quite a large cave on the back right behind the grass type plants its made with slate and its the ps favorite hiding place obviously. But they love being out swimming in the current.


----------



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Yo steveling, I suppose those plants on the right are fake .........right? If not then I guess ur p's are getting a good dose of THC!
> [snapback]919888[/snapback]​


I see those plants outside all the time around here. (long island) they look like they're closely related to weed. even smell similar. But no such luck.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

lol...they do look like the weed dont they ! but they are silk/plastic and it was good for when the reds where tiny as they loved hiding in it


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice tanks


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Steveling, are all ur plants fake?? wat are those long grassy ones called?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

here is one of my old set ups when i very first started..trust me it has changed dramatically ill have pics up next week or so


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nice!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

the long stringy ones are some sort of vallis , i will give the exact name when i get home from work , the only fake plant in the tank is the real bushy one on the right hand side of the tank .


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Here`s mine(50G) with 4 Rbp`s.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> here is one of my old set ups when i very first started..trust me it has changed dramatically ill have pics up next week or so
> [snapback]923457[/snapback]​


wow kevin. the 65 gal has changed alot. when i saw it. it didnt look like that. and it definatly didnt have a huge bush of flowers in it!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

marco said:


> NTcaribe said:
> 
> 
> > here is one of my old set ups when i very first started..trust me it has changed dramatically ill have pics up next week or so
> ...


yeah lol


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

my 75gal









also75 gal


----------

